# Obedience/Schutzhund trainer in Pensacola?



## SophieGSD

Hey guys. I'm looking for a trainer in Pensacola, FL. I'd like to get Sophie more disciplined in obedience by a professional, and then possibly move on to schutzhund.

I live in the Warrington/Pensacola area of Florida. We'll be here for a year or so.
Thanks!


----------



## mycobraracr

PLease post if you find anythning. I have a friend looking for a schutzhund club/trainer around the same area. She has not found anyone decent. Thanks


----------



## SophieGSD

I'm having the same problem. Apparently the trainers around here are getting bad reviews.


----------



## Perdido

*Pensacola - Bonifay Florida Trainers*

FL Panhandle Trainers...
Reggie Bruster, owner of Your Dog's Business in Pensacola, is a ex -K-9 handler... and now works full time as a trainer... 

About-Us Pensacola, Fl

Also 

There is a new Panhandle Schutzhund Club forming in Bonifay, FL. 
Harry Hamilton, [email protected] , is an ex-K-9 Police Dog handler. Their initial trial is set for Nov. 15th, 2013 at 7 am I believe. 

I visited them a couple of time and was impressed with the practice their dogs displayed. Harry's number is 850-547-1212.

David


----------



## Powerfulmind

Did you find any good Schutz classes? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153

Perdido said:


> FL Panhandle Trainers...
> Reggie Bruster, owner of Your Dog's Business in Pensacola, is a ex -K-9 handler... and now works full time as a trainer...
> 
> About-Us Pensacola, Fl
> 
> Also
> 
> There is a new Panhandle Schutzhund Club forming in Bonifay, FL.
> Harry Hamilton, [email protected] , is an ex-K-9 Police Dog handler. Their initial trial is set for Nov. 15th, 2013 at 7 am I believe.
> 
> I visited them a couple of time and was impressed with the practice their dogs displayed. Harry's number is 850-547-1212.
> 
> David


Anything come of that club? Or did the OP try it? I have a friend looking at that place, I THINK. He didn't know the name of it. I'm very intrigued by it..


----------



## middleofnowhere

Go to the DVG America website - on the left, scroll down to clubs, select SE, select FL. Lots of clubs in FL. They should be able to recommend trainers.


----------



## gshepherd

Hey I know this I am way late to the party, just curious if anyone came up with any results or has any suggestions?


----------

